# Gaggia 75 year Exhibition



## ERBeadle (May 2, 2010)

I am here to help anyone with Gaggia, Saeco and Caffitaly machines. I have 21 years experience with Gaggia as former MD of Gaggia UK and also as MD for Caffe Shop Ltd, we specialise in Gaggia machines.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Nice to have a wealth of experience joining. Many of our members currently own, or started off with Gaggia machines.


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello and thanks for offering help - I posted the item below on the technical forum and I was referred to you on the new members' forum within the hour.

I've been given a wonderful Gaggia TS machine which is 10 years old, has been broken for 4/5 years but I'm certain it can be repaired. The only missing part is the filter holder and handle. There is a small leak at the brass outlet connection just to the left of the element (connects with the hot water tap) which seems straightforward to fix with a spanner and some ptfe tape and this will be affecting pressure. However the faults are more serious I think:

When I turn it on the light flicks red which is correct

The light stays on if there is no water in the tank which is correct

The boiler fills from the tank ok and I've tested the level sensor on the boiler and it seems to work ok.

The boiler heats up, but only occasionally... more often there is just no power to the element

The boiler will heat up sometimes and turn off for no apparent reason. Don't think the anti vacuum valve is stuck but it may be

The boiler will occasionally build pressure to the extent that I can test the steam and water taps which work and see that the pressure sensor gauge works

The group heats with the independent element (nice) and water will flow when I turn on the group switch.

I suspect the issues might be: controller, solenoid, pressure stat, HX/element problem.

My plan is to resolve the issues and buy/ install the right components and then restore before use.

However I have no idea how to test the components, in what logical sequence or where to buy them from.

I'd really appreciate help from someone who understands these machines. I'm very practical and can do most things with some guidance.

With many thanks!


----------

